# Need Help finding acco



## rathnaum (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello Everybody -

I will be traveling to Sydney in the first week of march to find a job in Sydney and settle there. I would like to know how to go about finding rented accommodation in Sydney, looking for cheap rents at least for the initial stay till i get a job. Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## newt77 (Feb 12, 2010)

You could search in www gumtree com au Free Local Classifieds | Stuff for Sale, Jobs, Cars, Property & More | Gumtree Sydney[/url] to find some shared house.

It's not possible to rent a property independently before you have stable income from a job.

Also there are some in www domain com au . Search "share" part

Good luck.



rathnaum said:


> Hello Everybody -
> 
> I will be traveling to Sydney in the first week of march to find a job in Sydney and settle there. I would like to know how to go about finding rented accommodation in Sydney, looking for cheap rents at least for the initial stay till i get a job. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## newt77 (Feb 12, 2010)

rathnaum said:


> Hello Everybody -
> 
> I will be traveling to Sydney in the first week of march to find a job in Sydney and settle there. I would like to know how to go about finding rented accommodation in Sydney, looking for cheap rents at least for the initial stay till i get a job. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


To start , you have to share with others because you don't have any proof to show you can pay the rental.

gumtree
domain

are popular website to search


----------



## rathnaum (Feb 13, 2010)

newt77 said:


> To start , you have to share with others because you don't have any proof to show you can pay the rental.
> 
> gumtree
> domain
> ...


(1) Whats the proof usually they ask for when renting?
(2) Does Bank Balance would work?

Cheers
Rathna


----------



## newt77 (Feb 12, 2010)

rathnaum said:


> (1) Whats the proof usually they ask for when renting?
> (2) Does Bank Balance would work?
> 
> Cheers
> Rathna


it may help , but quite little. Also you need proof you have consistent cash flow to pay the ongoing rental. The agent need some record history that you DID rent a property and you DID pay the rental on time . But obviously you have nothing as you are new.

The agent tend to rent the property to others with good record history or stable income job . That's why you are not their first choice.

To persuade agent, you may pay a big sum of rental such a half a year in advance. It's hard for agent to refuse so many cash. Of course if may be harder for you .


----------



## littlemisssunshine (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I'm facing a similar issue.

If you've been renting in the UK, would a reference letter from your current landlord help? If not, how long would you have to share with others for to establish a history?

Thanks a million?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sydney is Australia's tightest accommodation market re availability [ lack of it ] and agents/landlords can be choosey, a reference from previous landlord/agent will not hurt but it will be the financial aspects as much as anything that are needed.

It is not impossible for a new immigrant to get their own rental as soon as they have a job or have substantial funds available, but certainly be easier [ and cheaper ] to take a share if that is suitable.

Flatmates.com.au - Australia's biggest free site for flatmates, share house, share accommodation in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane. is also another site you can check and if you find a good flatmate they can be of great help in finding out about a new location.

There's no set time in which to establish history though it will help if you get your name on the lease of wherever you share and then get a feel for the competiveness of the rental market.

If you're looking for somewhere for a few days while you get over the jetlag, there's plenty of backpacker hostels up around the Central Railway Station area and Alfred Park about the cheapest for a single room if that's what you're after.
It's a quieter hostel at the southern side of the RS and even booking a twin or triple share room, you might get a room to yourself.
You'll find it and others on BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia , YHA Central [ much larger ] and YHA Railway Square on northern side but more expensive.

You can get a train in from the airport to Central or they have shuttle mini buses at the airport that'll take you direct to any hostel a little cheaper.


----------

